# Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen



## tipit (27. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich setze Fische nach dem Kauf zuerst für einige Zeit in ein Aquarium zur Beobachtung, bevor sie dann in den Teich kommen. Am Wochenende habe ich 3 Stück gekauft.
Nun hat sich ein Fisch (ca.8cm) im Aquarium wohl die Schwanzflosse halb abgerissen. 

Kann diese wieder nachwachsen? 
Was kann man tun (Bäder oder Medikamente), wenn die Wunde nicht gut verheilt?
Über einen Rat währe ich dankbar.

Grüße, Tipit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo,
wie ? Halb abgerissen ? Kannst du mal bitte ein Foto machen ?

Dann können wir mal schauen ob es so geht oder ob man noch eingreifen sollte


----------



## tipit (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo Koi Uwe, 
danke für Deine Bemühungen.
Das Foto werde ich heute Abend machen und dann hier reinstellen.

Nun ist das ja schon 48 Stunden her mit dem Flossenunfall.
Dem Fisch geht es gut. Sein Verhalten lässt keine Anzeichen auf Krankheit vermuten. Das ist für mich positiv.

Grüße, Tipit


----------



## thomas.pajonk (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo! Ich hatte mal bei einem Koi was ähnliches. Nur war die gesamte Flosse weg. Er hat nur noch vor sich hin gedümpelt. Ich habe dann ein mittel gegen Infektionen in den Teich gegeben und er hat sich komplett berappelt. Nach nunmehr etwas über einem Jahr ist die Flosse komplett nach gewachsen und er erfreut sich bester Gesundheit.


Viele Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Jogibärle (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Muß mal blöd fragen, wieso halb abgerissen oder ganz, was macht ihr mit den Fischen

Sachen hört man da sowas hatte ich noch nie an einem Fisch.


----------



## koimen (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo Tipit

Kann mitfühlen......siehe [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/85/]hier[/URL] da siehst Du meine OP. Er ist munter, ich denke es wächst auch nach.....darf einfach nicht gerade direkt am Schwanzstiel sein....da wirds langsam kritisch.


----------



## baumr (28. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo
Ich habe mit Interesse dieses Thema verfolgt. Wir haben vor ca. einer Woche auch bei einem kleinen Koi vom letzten Jahr entdeckt, daß die Schwanzflosse von einem auf den anderen Tag fast verschwunden ist.
Keine Ahnung wie es passiert ist, nach zwei Tagen hat er sich auch wieder zum Füttern eingestellt und scheint auch putz munter zu sein, nur sein Schwimmen sieht ein bisschen albern aus.
Ich habe halt auch meine Zweifel ob das nochmal nachwächst. Ich möchte  das Fischlein halt auch nicht aufgeben.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## tipit (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hier habe ich nun ein Bild von dem kleinen Koi mit halber Schwanzflosse.
Dem Fisch geht es immer noch gut, - er schwimmt noch lebhaft mit seinen anderen Kumpels im Quarantäneaqarium umher.
Ich habe auch weiterhin nichts unternommen.

Grüße, Tipit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo,
sieht ja fürchterlich aus 

Wenn sich da nix entzündet, musst du auch nichts weiter zu machen.


----------



## koimen (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo Tipit

Kannst Du bitte ein schärferes Bild einstellen? So sieht es wirklich fürchterlich aus.....um eine Ferndiagnose zu erstellen.


----------



## tipit (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo zusammen,
gute Nachrichten: der Fisch ist immer noch wohl auf und quirlig.
Ich schaue mir die Wunde täglich an und bin der Meinung dass 
Sie ordentlich verheilt.
Es gibt auch keine Algen oder pilzige Auswüchse an der Wunde.

Mit dem besseren Bild wird es leider erst Montag werden.
Ich habe halt nur begrenzt Möglichkeiten und kann es nur von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus einstellen. 
Da es scheinbar kein akuter Notfall ist, warte ich das Wochenende ab.
Ich werde euch spätestens am Montag von dem Fisch berichten.

Grüsse, Tipit


----------



## tipit (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Der Koi ist am Sonntag/Montag-Nacht leider gestorben.
Es gab keine Anzeichen auf ein unnormales Verhalten.
Ich hätte also diese Wunde sofort versorgen müssen.
Aber mit was?

Grüße Tipit


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo,
tut mir leid mit deinem Koi.

Es gibt im Handel Behandlungssets, dort ist ein Betäubungsmittel, Reinigungssalbe und Wundverschlußsalbe bei. Sollte man als Teichbesitzer mit Fischbesatz immer im Haus haben


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo Tipit,

Oh, wie schade! 
Die Verletzung war wahrsch. doch zu groß für den kleinen Koi...

Für Behandlungen gibt es im Koihandel Erste-Hilfe-Sets mit Beruhigungs-, Desinfektionsmittel und Abdecksalbe.
(Schau z. b. hier mal unter Arznei-/Behandlungsmittel + Wundpflege nach.) Besonders gut soll die Cyprinocur A - Heilsalbe sein.

Leg Dir mal ein Notfallset zu.


----------



## koimen (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo Tipit
siehe hier, habe auch diese Produkte....hatte damals Tincture und WoundPowder bei mir angewendet und zur Desinfizierung Wound Spray.... 

Zu Deinem verstorbenen Koi; erstens war er sehr klein, d.h. ist anfälliger bei solchen zwischenfällen das es nicht gut geht. Zweitens war die Schwanzflosse am Stiel "abgebrochen" so wie ich es sehe.

Eine kleine Notfallapotheke wäre sicher nicht schlecht im Haus zu haben (Desinfektion, Verschluss, Betäubung)


PS; Hoppla war zu langsam ......hehehe


----------



## tipit (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Koi-Schwanzflosse abgerissen*

Hallo,
ich danke euch allen für euer Interesse und eure Tips bezüglich
der Notfall Apotheke.

Grüße, Tipit


----------

